# AllMountain Rennen "WALLFAHRT" am Tegernsee



## wallberg (30. April 2009)

*NEU!*

BIONICON Wallfahrt
Das neue All-Mountain-Rennen am Wallberg, Tegernsee

Am 6. Juni 2009 fällt in Rottach-Egern im Rahmen des 6. MTB-Festival Tegernseer Tal der Startschuss für die BIONICON WALLFAHRT. Bei diesem neuen All-Mountain-Rennen steht die Bike-Beherrschung im Vordergrund: wer schnell und geschickt zugleich auf seinem Bike den Wallberg bezwingt, hat die größten Chancen sich auf der Wandertrophäe zu verewigen.

Das Rennen ist als Allmountain-/Enduro-Rennen angelegt und führt die Teilnehmer auf einer Streckenlänge von rund 20 Kilometern zu verschiedenen Wertungsstationen. BIONICON möchte mit der WALLFAHRT alle Rider ansprechen, die ihr Fully mit Freunden und Gleichgesinnten auf technisch anspruchsvollen Trails ausfahren möchten, ohne sich dem klassischen Wettkampfstress eines Marathons oder Downhill-Bewerbs auszusetzen. 

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 300 begrenzt und es wird zahlreiche Sonderwertungen und Prämierungen  geben, wie zum Beispiel für das coolste Outfit oder den besten Old School Rider, der mit einem Bike aus der ersten Generation der Fullys an den Start geht. Der Spass am gemeinsamen Biken steht im Vordergrund  standesgemäß wird nach dem Rennen auf dem Festivalgelände des MTB-Festival Tegernseer Tal ordentlich gefeiert. Und wer dann noch nicht genug hat von den traumhaften Tegernseer Strecken, der startet am Sonntag beim MTB-Festival Tegernseer Tal auf eine der vier Marathonrunden.

Der Wallberg ruft! 

Informationen und Anmeldung unter www.bionicon.com und www.mtb-festival.de


----------



## wallberg (2. Mai 2009)

Newsletter:


+ Aktueller Streckenbericht!
+ Roadbooks fÃ¼r alle Strecken online!
+ BIONICON WALLFAHRT 2009 - das erste Allmountain-MTB-Rennen!
+ Bis 30. April 09 anmelden und sparen!

Aktueller Streckenbericht


Am Sonntag, 19.4.09 fuhr Herrmann Ulbricht mal schnell die A-Runde ab. Hier sein Bericht: âVon Wiessee und von Kreuth wurde gefrÃ¤st, vor dem steilen StÃ¼ck an der Wiesseer Seite ist aber noch ein ca. 150 m langes LawinenstÃ¼ck, das wegen der ganzen abgerissenen BÃ¤ume noch nicht gefrÃ¤st werden konnte. Unter dem Durcheinander der Lawine liegt noch ungefÃ¤hr 1,5 m gepresster Schnee, man kann aber drÃ¼berschieben! In Kreuth von der Klamm bis zur Fischzucht dauert es auch noch 1-2 Wochen.


Unser Streckenchef Stefan und sein Hausarzt Dr. Schmidt haben sich am Wochenende an den Wallberg gewagt und die Strecken fÃ¼r uns getestet. Normalerweise ist Dr. Schmidt als Notarzt mit der Bergwacht unterwegs und verarztet gestÃ¼rzte Biker. Viel schÃ¶ner findet er es aber selbst unfallfrei mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein und unsere grandiose Heimat zu erleben. 

Folgende Strecken sind aktuell fahrbar:

Strecke A: komplett bis auf das Lawinenfeld an der Luckengraben Alm (Schwarze Tenn)
Strecke B: wie A, starke BeeintrÃ¤chtigungen in den Wiesseer Bergen
Strecke C: wie B und Waidberg/H2, sowie die Abfahrt Wallberg Rodelbahn und Moos Richtung Kreuth sind noch matschig
Strecke D: wie C, der letzte Streckenabschnitt ist schon komplett offen!

Weitere Streckeninfos:
Wallberg so gut wie komplett fahrbar, Sommerweg frei (bis auf ein paar Meter), Rodelbahn fahrbahr (matschig, sehr nass), Auffahrt Moos>Setzberg noch ein paar Meter Schnee, Setzberg>Kreuth voll fahrbar, Winterweg (Wallfahrt) trocken 




Roadbooks fÃ¼r alle Strecken online!

Ab 1. Mai bieten wir Dir einen ganz besonderen Service an: Du kannst Dir das Roadbook zu Deiner Strecke als gpx-Datei von mtb-festival.de laden und z.B. in Google Earth Deine Strecke schon im Vorfeld virtuell abradeln! FÃ¼r diejenigen, die das noch nie gemacht haben, hier eine kurze Anleitung: 
1. Google Earth downloaden und installieren (kostenlos)
2. Dein Roadbook (z.B. Strecke D) auf www.mtb-festival.de im Bereich "Ausschreibung/ Strecke" downloaden
3. die Roadbook-Datei in Google Earth Ã¼ber "Datei - Datei Ã¶ffnen" Ã¶ffnen
4. Unter "GPS Device" im Ordner "Tracks/ Strecke .." die Datei "Pfad" anklicken und den Button "Pfad nachfliegen" klicken. Unter "Einstellungen" kannst Du die FlughÃ¶he und Tourgeschwindigkeit einstellen. 

Viel SpaÃ auf Deiner virtuellen MTB-Festival-Strecke 2009!


 wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (5. Mai 2009)

Strecken für den Neuen Event haben´s in sich,
hier wird sich zeigen wer sein Rad beherrscht, ich musste beim abfahren des öfteren
vom Gerät, vielleicht sollte ich mir mal ein Rad vom Sponsor holen, kann nicht schaden!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (8. Mai 2009)

PS: KEIN Downhillrennen, man kann auch mit nem Hardtail fahren, bergab habens
die schweren Geräte halt leichter, die Minimalisten lachen halt wieder im Uphill -

Wir suchen den Kompletten Biker!


----------



## wallberg (11. Mai 2009)

Bin die "Abfahrten" gestern "gefahren!"
Beine und Rad sehen ganz schön aus, 180er Scheibe verbogen, Reifen
durch....aber geil wars, werd ich heut wohl nochmal rauf müssen!!!

wallberg


----------



## zauberer# (11. Mai 2009)

hast von der Wallfahrt auch eine Streckenkarte/Streckenbeschreibung für uns?


----------



## MrFaker (11. Mai 2009)

wie anspruchsvoll sind denn die abfahrten, bzw wielange?

wieviel HM legt man zurück?

uphill km? maximale steigung?

lg chris


----------



## wallberg (12. Mai 2009)

Details der Strecke gibts erst nach Absprache Anfang nächster Woche,
soviel vorab - zwei knackige Uphills, Technikpassagen, Trials (30-40%)...

Länge und Hm die nächsten Tage, denke etwa 20-30km, über 1000Hm

wallberg


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Mai 2009)

Na das hört sich doch gut an. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es. Gibts noch Plätze?
Dumm nur das ich die Strecke nicht vorher mal befahren kann. Zu weit weg.
Oder ist schon soviel bekannt, dass ich nächste Woche mal kucken kann? Wollte eh in die Gegend.


----------



## wallberg (12. Mai 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch gut an. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es. Gibts noch Plätze?
> Dumm nur das ich die Strecke nicht vorher mal befahren kann. Zu weit weg.
> Oder ist schon soviel bekannt, dass ich nächste Woche mal kucken kann? Wollte eh in die Gegend.



Servus,
Startplätze noch vorhanden (max.300),
Strecke noch nicht offiziell, daher noch geheim!

wallberg


----------



## wadelwunder (12. Mai 2009)

wann wird die denn veröffentlicht???
(heimlich üben  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe Anfang nächster Woche!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (15. Mai 2009)

Strecke bleibt geheim - also nix mit üben!

Ist ja auch sinnvoll, denn es soll ein gemeinsames Ausfahren
& Erleben unseres Sports werden, die detaillierte Ausschreibung
wird die Tage online gestellt, www.mtb-festival.de

wallberg


----------



## Tatü (22. Mai 2009)

UnverstÃ¤ndlich ist nur dass SpÃ¤tanmelder jetzt nur noch 30â¬ zahlen mÃ¼ssen statt 35. Den FrÃ¼hanmeldern wurden 35â¬ abgebucht. Bekommen die FrÃ¼hanmelder fÃ¼r die zusÃ¤tzlichen Euros vorab Streckeninfos?


----------



## wallberg (23. Mai 2009)

Tatü schrieb:


> Unverständlich ist nur dass Spätanmelder jetzt nur noch 30 zahlen müssen statt 35. Den Frühanmeldern wurden 35 abgebucht. Bekommen die Frühanmelder für die zusätzlichen Euros vorab Streckeninfos?



Wenn Dir zuviel abgebucht wurde, wende Dich über die web site bitte ans Orgabüro!

Das Startgeld zur Teilnahme an der BIONICON Wallfahrt beträgt 30 Euro. Im Startgeld enthalten ist:

- das auf 300 Stück limitierte BIONICON-WALLFAHRT-Shirt
- Startnummer
- Riegel, Gels und Elektrolytgetränke während des Rennens
- Zeitnahme
- Urkunde
- Sanitätsdienst
- Zugang zum VIP-Bereich am Samstag abend auf der Riders Party mit Reutberger Freibier und Saugrillen

wallberg


----------



## zauberer# (23. Mai 2009)

bei mir steht in deiner Bestätigungs-Email vom 8.5. auch was von 35 Euro, die du abbuchen wirst.
Abgebucht habt ihr bei mir aber bisher noch nix.

Wirds auch Sprünge und Schanzen geben?


----------



## wallberg (23. Mai 2009)

zauberer# schrieb:


> bei mir steht in deiner Bestätigungs-Email vom 8.5. auch was von 35 Euro, die du abbuchen wirst.
> Abgebucht habt ihr bei mir aber bisher noch nix.
> 
> Wirds auch Sprünge und Schanzen geben?



Wird mit Sichrheit korrekt gemacht, keine Angst -

Vorraussichtlich - ja.

Wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (25. Mai 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Wird mit Sichrheit korrekt gemacht, keine Angst -
> 
> 
> Wallberg



hat leider nicht korrekt geklappt , ich schick dir mal den Lastschrifteinzug per Email


----------



## wallberg (25. Mai 2009)

bitte sende es an [email protected] !
ich kann es aber gerne weiterleiten!

wallberg


----------



## Ruggi (28. Mai 2009)

Hi, auf was muß ich mich bei der Wallfahrt Strecke einstellen? Protektoren? 
Reichen normale oder sollten es Integralhelm und Rückenpanzer sein? ;-)

Werden das sehr verblockte trails oder her Forstautobahnen?


----------



## wallberg (28. Mai 2009)

Integralhelm sicher nicht nötig, Protektoren kann man mitnehmen - aber es geht nicht nur bergab,
Du musst das Zeug auch bergauf mitführen!

wallberg


----------



## Ruggi (28. Mai 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Integralhelm sicher nicht nötig, Protektoren kann man mitnehmen - aber es geht nicht nur bergab,
> Du musst das Zeug auch bergauf mitführen!
> 
> wallberg



stimmt!   dachte nur weil es in der Ausschreibung etwas von technischen trails (und hier etwas von sprungen etc) stand und mein mädls das ebenfalls angemeldet ist etwas bedenken bekommen hat


----------



## Ruggi (2. Juni 2009)

Hi,

habe soeben gelesen das das Rennen verschoben wurde. Stimmt das? Das Startgeld wurde bereits abgebucht. Wird das wieder zurückerstattet? Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Ruggi (2. Juni 2009)

Ruggi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe soeben gelesen das das Rennen verschoben wurde. Stimmt das? Das Startgeld wurde bereits abgebucht. Wird das wieder zurückerstattet? Weiß jemand mehr?



gerade kam die email....schade das es am Samstag ausfällt:

Liebe Wallfahrerin, lieber Wallfahrer,

leider müssen wir die BIONICON WALLFAHRT aus organisatorischen Gründen 
auf den 19. September 2009 verschieben. Deine Anmeldung bleibt 
natürlich bis September gültig. Wenn Du Dein Startgeld lieber sofort 
zurück möchtest, sende uns bitte kurz eine Mail mit Betreff WALLFAHRT 
- STARTGELD ZURÜCK unter Angabe Deines Namens und Deiner 
Kontoverbindung.

ABER:
Trotz der Terminverschiebung der BIONICON WALLFAHRT auf September 09 
wird Arne von Bionicon am Samstag, 6. Juni 2009 Teile der Original- 
Wallfahrt-Strecke mit den bereits gemeldeten und willigen 
Wallfahrerinnen und Wallfahrern abradeln! Treffpunkt ist am Samstag, 
6. Juni 2009 um 11.30 Uhr bei Bionicon, Wiesseer Straße 42, 83700 
Rottach-Egern (Ortsteil Weissach). Nach der Ausfahrt laden wir Euch 
auf einen leckeren Teller Pasta ein - auf der Pasta-Party des MTB- 
Festival Tegernseer Tal. Das Bionicon-Wallfahrtshirt bekommst Du 
natürlich auch!

Wenn Du an der Ausfahrt am Samstag teilnehmen möchtest, schicke bitte 
Arne eine Mail mit Betreff ICH BIN DABEI! unter Angabe Deines Namens 
und Deiner Mobilnummer an [email protected].

Für Dein Verständnis bedanken wir uns und wünschen Dir viel Spaß bei 
der Ausfahrt am Samstag!



Organisationsteam
BIONICON WALLFAHRT 09


----------



## zauberer# (2. Juni 2009)

kann ich mich umschreiben lassen von der verschobenen Wallfahrt z.B. auf Marathon C-Strecke?


----------



## wallberg (3. Juni 2009)

Sicher möglich,
bitte per email an die Agentur gehen: [email protected]

wallberg


----------



## zauberer# (5. Juni 2009)

danke, ummelden hat problemlos geklappt
fahr ma halt marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (5. Juni 2009)

zauberer# schrieb:


> danke, ummelden hat problemlos geklappt
> fahr ma halt marathon



Auch schön!


Bis morgen!

wallberg


----------



## Tatü (7. Juni 2009)

Hat die Wallfahrttestfahrt stattgefunden? 
Wer war dabei und wie wars?


----------



## knatti (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo
hat stattgefunden und war ein wenig feucht aber ganz lustig (ca. 10 Leute - hats wer aufgeschrieben?)
- steile Auffahrt
- kurz geregnet
- kurze Stellen mit nassem/sumpfigem Boden
- Weg ist in zweifacher hinsicht recht grün (bewachsen und neu) 
- guter mix der Abfahrt für mich (GoldenWillow SC)
   manch anderer mit mehr Federweg (zB. IW, SS) hätte evtl. mehr verkraftet
- Dabei waren  ..... (scheiss Namensgedächtnis) ... 
  paar Leute von Bionicon, x-aces.com + sonstige (vielleicht meldet sich noch einer)

Nächstes Jahr wäre ich dabei (Sep. gehts bei mir nicht)


----------



## Emil.Bloodfist (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gibts denn von der Strecke schon einen GPS-Track damit nicht Locals die Strecke vorab schon mal abfahren können ... ?


----------

